
SwiftOnSecurity: A story about Jessica - binarymax
http://swiftonsecurity.tumblr.com/post/98675308034/a-story-about-jessica
======
NateDad
I'm sorry this hadn't generated any conversation here. This is a good story
about the problems the rest of the non-technical world faces. The people at my
kids' school can't even install a printer.... Hell, sometimes _I_ have trouble
with that. How are muggles supposed to do it? This is why we need computer
education to start in first grade. Not just "how to use a word processor" but
how the computer works, how to troubleshoot, what are common idioms for UI
layout, etc. I don't know that we can reduce the complexity of computers down
enough for existing users, but maybe we can educate all the new users.

~~~
naranja
I fully agree. This is a really good story giving us a honest insight into the
perspective of a typical user these days. Things should just work. Similar as
you also expect from you car. It needs _some_ attention, but the guy at the
dealer will care for you for the nifty details.

I feel, that the "PC" world has utterly failed to care for it's user and that
the mobile world does here a somehow better job though it comes with many
(proprietary) restrictions.

But then the NSA came and these days trusting in other seems no longer to be a
good advice at all.

~~~
devdas
The price of an open computing platform is that you spend time learning to
maintain it.

The price of not having to learn is that you give up control to someone else.
A manufacturer. An IT department.

~~~
geekpondering
"The price of not having to learn is that you give up control to someone else"

Some people don't see that as a 'cost', which is what many people in the tech
industry don't understand at all.

~~~
angersock
And those people are ripe for exploitation. So it goes.

